# [SOLVED] Ultimate spiderman crashes



## spiderman555123 (Jan 1, 2012)

Before I had restored my pc because it had a problem, Ultimate Spiderman worked fine on my computer.(with and without the no cd crack) Now when I try to launch ultimate spiderman after installing it(using the disc), it opens a empty window for around 5 seconds before it disappears and the ultimate spiderman window opens for around a second before it closes. When I try the no cd crack, it just opens for around a second before it says "Ultimate spiderman has stopped working". My pc specs are:
Processor:Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T9400 @ 2.53 GHz
Windows Vista Ultimate SP2 32 bit
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470
RAM:4 GB


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

Are you using the original retail disc or a downloaded copy?


----------



## spiderman555123 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

The original retail disc with and without the no cd crack


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

No-CD cracks and the websites they're available from can be very risky.

Make sure you've got all the latest chipset/device drivers, SP2, MS updates and DirectX, then uninstall the game, reboot and reinstall the game to the default folder with admin rights.

When you restored the PC, did you wipe the hard drive or just reinstall Windows leaving everything else intact?

We can't offer any more advice while the crack is installed as it replaces the game's original exe which might make any possible solutions not applicable.


----------



## spiderman555123 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

I have checked all my drivers, they are all updated(checked from device manager), I have SP2, all MS updates installed and my directx version is 10. I have uninstalled the game, rebooted my computer and reinstalled the game to the default folder with admin rights and tested it without the no cd crack and with the no cd crack after that. I wiped the hard drive when I restored the PC.
All my data and everything on my computer was gone after I restored it


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

You should be seeing DX 11 > Download: DirectX Redist (June 2010) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details


----------



## spiderman555123 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

I have DX11 installed now and it still crashes. Any help anyone?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

Why did you have to reinstall?


----------



## spiderman555123 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

Reinstall what?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

Windows


----------



## spiderman555123 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

I did not reinstall windows, I restored my computer, sorry if I'm saying something wrong here cause I'm not really a computer tech, and I can't remember clearly.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

ok what caused you to restore the pc


----------



## spiderman555123 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

I started it up but it wouldn't start up, it kept giving me a black screen or BSOD (from what i remember), so I had to restore it. P.S My pc has been lasting for 2 years.
EDIT: I also have tried messing with the properties and compatibility mode.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

Try running the game in windowed mode if it starts go into settings and change the resolution to match you monitors(laptop screen) resolution 

Right click on the short cut to the game, select properties, in the target field add -windowed to the end of the target line.


----------



## spiderman555123 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

It still crashes in windowed mode


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

In the compatibility mode box did you check run with Administrator Privileges?


----------



## spiderman555123 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

yes i did


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

Uninstall using The Free version of Revo Uninstaller to get all the bits and pieces. Reinstall from the CD setting the installer up to run in Compatibility mode to XP sp3 with admin privileges.


----------



## spiderman555123 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

I can only use up to XP compatibility sp2
EDIT: I also have tried running the game on a memory stick as I had also transferred it to one (program files\activision\ultimate spiderman) folder.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

SP2 will be fine.


----------



## spiderman555123 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

It doesn't work, it still crashes


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

I'm out of ideas.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

If you downloaded the latest Catalyst driver for your ATI Mobility Radeon HD3470 from ATI/AMD's website, uninstall it and download the correct driver from your laptop manufacturer's website. If you need any help with this, post a link to the site's homepage.

To uninstall your current driver, open Device Manager, click the [+] next to Display Adapters, right-click the HD3470 entry and select Uninstall. Reboot the computer and install the driver you downloaded from your laptop's website. Reboot again to complete.


----------



## spiderman555123 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

Ermmm... how do I get the latest Catalyst driver from the site?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

What Brand and model laptop?


----------



## spiderman555123 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

Manufacturer:	
Sony Corporation
Processor:	
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9400 @ 2.53GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.5GHz
Memory:	
3070MB RAM
Hard Drive:	
308 GB
Video Card:	
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
Monitor:	
Generic PnP Monitor
Sound Card:	
Speaker/HP (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Speakers/Headphones:	
Keyboard:	
USB Root Hub
Mouse:	
USB Root Hub
Mouse Surface:	
Operating System:	
Windows Vista™ Ultimate (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432)
Model Laptop:VGN-13GU/H


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

See here for tutorials on how to take care of your Sony Vaio notebook and download drivers: Support for VGN-FW13GU : FW Series : VAIO™ Notebook

Click the Downloads tab, then select your operating system and 'Original Drivers' from the dropdown boxes. This will display all the drivers that are available for your computer (including the important chipset and graphics drivers).

ATI graphics driver for the VGN-FW13GU notebook: http://download.sony-asia.com/vaio/downloads/312216/GraphicsDriverATI.EXE

Also, download 'VAIO Update' from here: VAIO Update Help : Support


----------



## spiderman555123 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

So basicly I uninstall my ATI Radeon HD Graphics Driver then I download and reinstall the driver from the link you gave me?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

1. Download the chipset/graphics drivers, but don't install yet.

2. Uninstall your current graphics driver.

3. Reboot.

4. Disable your antivirus to prevent conflicts.

5. Install the new drivers.

6. Reboot again to complete the process.


----------



## spiderman555123 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

I downloaded the drivers, but once I uninstalled my current driver the screen went black. I had to spend 15 minutes till I could fix my computer by restoring it to around 3 days ago. Also, since I uninstalled it, I went into safe mode to try and fix it and windows automaticly reinstalled itself. However, I still could not launch the game, it still crashes.


----------



## spiderman555123 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

anyone?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

did you try to uninstall the game using Revo Uninstaller? also make sure to remove all the game remains when prompted by Revo, restart your PC and try to install the game again

this is the latest drivers for your Mobility Radeon:
ATI Catalyst

you can download Catalyst Software Suite (951 KB) and then it'll download the right drivers and install them


----------



## spiderman555123 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

It says after installing "ATI Catalyst Mobility cannot be downloaded due to incompatible drivers/hardware"


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

Pretty sure Sony uses modified drivers they have to come from the Sony web site for your model.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

please post your full Sony PC model so we can direct you to the right drivers page


----------



## spiderman555123 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

Where can I find my pc's full Sony Model?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

Usually a tag on the bottom.


----------



## spiderman555123 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

Its not on the bottom of my computer and there are only 2 stickers on my computer, 1 is about what it can do (useless,eg AV control buttons etc, only important thing is model number which you already have) and the other sticker which contains the following: Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T9400 (2.53 GHz) |Windows Vista Ultimate| Blu-Ray disc drive | Hard disk drive 320 GB| ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470 | Memory 4GB


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

How to find your model # from Sony> Sony eSupport - Electronics - Support Information

A VGN-13GU/H is not listed on the Sony support site> Sony eSupport - Electronics - Select Your Model


----------



## spiderman555123 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

I found this: Model: PCG-3BGP 
That is on the bottom of my computer, is it that or
the Windows Vista™ Ultimate (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432)
Model Laptop:VGN-13GU/H

That is all I could find.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

No everything I see listed as a VGN model has at least one other letter after the VGN before the numeral as in VGN-*FE*13GU

It may be a difference in a global regions as to the models displayed as Sony appears to auto detect the region when you load the sire.

See if you can your model on the Sony.com site for your area and D/L and install the ATI video drivers.


----------



## spiderman555123 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

The other "useless" sticker on my computer has it, VGN-FW13GU/H
EDIT: It should be this? ATI Graphics Driver Upgrade Program Ver 8.583.2.2000 : Download : Sony Singapore
Also, I checked that version compared to my current version of the display driver, my current is lower, yay! Please reply and tell me if I'm doing this correctly!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

Yes that appears to be the one you need.


----------



## spiderman555123 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

Thanks for all your help! It works perfectly fine now!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ultimate spiderman crashes*

Good to hear thanks for letting us know


----------

